# New Roland BN20 Owner - Pricing



## Kr8ve1 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am a new owner of a Roland BN20 and I am trying to figure out how to charge customers for work.

T-shirts: Should I charge a flat rate based on qty ordered (12x12 area) OR based on per square inch fee for the supplied art. 

I plan to do the per square inch for stickers, but I am having a hard time with the Digital Printing for T's.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

I would price based on linear inch (feed length) unless you are able to effectively recover the waste materials from the width. You take your shortest side (under what the cutter can handle width wise) and use that to figure your price. My media is 15" so all my calculations are length x 15" unless I can gang like you can with stickers. So for me a 12x10 would eat up the same cost as a 14x10" because they both fit on a linear 10" inches of media. I save the waste to make 1 an 2 inch letters on my circuit to sell as custom iron on names lol. So I also profit from the waste that's already been paid for.


----------



## sewexclusive (Mar 14, 2009)

Go to this web site and download the pricing caculator.
MyVersacamm.com - A Digital Printing Network


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I would also recommend the pricing calculator - once you have it, watch the videos that go over calculations and how to set it up. they are linked from right inside the calculator.


----------



## Kr8ve1 (Apr 20, 2011)

I use the mac software Numbers, the calculator doesnt work very well.


----------

